# Dirty Sanchez



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 24, 2019)

Pretty awesome sounding and very versatile pedal right here.
Just enough room for the tight switch in the middle of the I/O triangle.


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 25, 2019)

Gorgeous !


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 25, 2019)

Very nicely done.


----------



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Jul 2, 2019)

How did do the white decals? Still struggelin to apply white designs to dark enclosures


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone!


ChrisSchwarzkopf said:


> How did do the white decals?


With this label maker





And here is a link to the white on clear label tape I used. LINK

*Edit: my phone isn't letting me share that link right now. I'll do it later on my laptop. 
*Ok, I fixed it.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jul 2, 2019)

With that Brother p-touch label maker you can DL the software seen on my laptop in the photo. It has a function where you can take a photo of any image on your computer then print it. So what I do is go to a font testing webpage, find a cool font, type in what I want it to test, snap an image of it, then print it.


----------

